# please help !



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

im the proud owner of a cute lil girl called poppy. when i bought poppy i was told she had been spayed (what a big fat lie lol) anyway poppy decided to go out and get herself a nice looking fella who got her in to trouble!
i dont know much about pregnant cats and even less about labour symptoms so if some one could help me i'd be extremely grateful.
i first noticed poppy getting a bit rounder about 4 weeks ago her nipples are swollen but not leaking any milk , and her kittens are going mental inside her you can see them from the other side of the room! this has been going on for about 3-4 days now and im panicking ( hence the name ) like mad!
shes sleeping alot more but she is still finding it easy to jump on side boards and stuff but not as easy as she normally does, poppys appetite has decreased to about half of what she normally eats .
i dont think she is nesting as such and she wont go in her bed that we made up for her.
once again if anyone can give me any info i'd be very grateful.
many thanks clare xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi I will move this thread to the cat breeding section so they can help you


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks never used a forum before lol can u tell !!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, no, thats bad of the person you got the cat off!!Try not to panick, as you'll transfer your feelings to the cat.
Cats are pregnant for 65 to 70 days but if you don't know when she got caught, it's not easy to work out the due date.

You need to find her a quiet room, with a bed large enough for her to have her kittens in. Have her tray, food, water in there too. You'll need plenty of bedding as it does get very messy. Though I only put clean on after all the kittens have been born. Make sure the room is kept warm as kittens can't regulate their heat.
Have you had the vet check her out ? He/she might be able to give you an approx date

Welcome by the way*


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

hi thanks for the response
i have no idea what so ever as to when she got caught because i did'nt think i needed to worry !
ive actually got her booked in to the vets tomorrow morning but im undecided as to whether to take her or not as going in the car or the kitty carrier really upsets her,
im just trying to work out when the lil bundles will be making an entrance 
many thanks clare x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's not your fault, you've done nothing wrong at all. I would take her to be honest, just for a check up. Put a nice blanket in her carrier, something with her smell on it and cover the carrier, that should keep her a bit calmer. *


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Although this is hard to say, I don't think you have long to go, the total pregnancy will be about 9 weeks, and the belly usually shows from about week 5 and kittens can often been seen wriggleing from about week 8 or 9, so from that I would estimate she is in her last few days.
It is also often reported that in the last couple of days before labour, they do go off their food, as your cat seems to have done.

There is almost always someone online, so if they start poping out and take you by suprise, then there will hoepfully be someone here to help you. Mum should do a pretty good job herself, some main things to keep an eye out for is that when they arrive, she cleans them up (pretty much as soon as they pop out) and that she gets the sacks off of them. Make sure you count a placenter for each kitten (it looks a bit like liver, don't worry if mum eats it). Keep an eye for mum having a kitten stuck and getting distressed. And make sure she bites the kitten free of the cord.

But most importantly - enjoy! It will be amazing!


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

oh crikey its gonna be sooner than i think then lol thanks for the advice and offer of help its much appreciated


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Both my girls's kittens could be seen moving about at 6 weeks, but then they did have large litters. Don't panick though. You'll be fine. As Helz says, theres plenty of us on here to help you*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

panickin-newbie said:


> thanks never used a forum before lol can u tell !!


dont worry you will get the hang of things  and i hope all goes well with the birth


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, I'd say you have only a week or two to go at most.

Liz


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a quick note for you aswell, if mum doesn't cut cords then don't worry, maiden queens can sometimes be a bit star struck once they've had the kittens.

Just make sure you have some dental floss and some highly sterilised sharp scissors, tie of the cord to the placenta (not too close to kitten though - leave a bit) and then once tied tightly cut the cord on the placenta side xx

if worried about infections or anything some iodine dabbed on the end of the cut will help but i didn't do it with the litter i have now and they're fine xx

Also if mum doesn't straight away start washing them, start placing them with her and just keep an eye from a distance she feels ok with xx

as others have said there's usually one of us online and we'll help where we can xx

But try and take her for the check up - sometimes they'll scan her for you and check heartbeats and that everything seems in order and ok  xx

Good Luck to you and mum and as already said, don't panic - she'll feel that more than anything xx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Have some clean dry towels ready in case the kittens come too close together for her to dry them, a newborn will not be able to stay warm without help. Hopefully she will do it all for you , but if she is busy with another kitten, just rub the baby gently to help clear off any wetness/muck and check that it's nose and mouth are clear.
A heated pad or hot water bottle wrapped in a towel [even an empty plastic drink bottle with warm water in it and wrapped in a towel, but keep checking the temp if you use that] will help keep them warm whilst she is finishing. Not too hot though, as this can damage delicate skin or cause dehydration, you only need to provide the warmth she will when she's finished.

Fingers crossed though you won't be needed and she will take care of it all


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

If she looks panicy, try draping a towel across the top of her box so she feels more enclosed .


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

hi every-one
just saying thanks for all your posts you've all been really helpful!
been to the vets today as planned and apparently the new babies will be here within a few days so ill keep you posted .
once again thanks
clare xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck,, and remember, if you need help or are worried pop online, and someone will help you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww yes please keep us informed and will be great to see pics when they have arrived and all settled down  *


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Clare and welcome to the board - there are plenty of breeders on here to help - not always on at the same time but usually there will be someone and you'd be surprised at the times of day/night when people will log in, so don't be afraid to post if you need to. 

I have a Poppy too but she is now 10 years old and spayed many years ago. Hope your Poppy girl has a nice healthy litter and all goes well.


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

grrrrrr!
poppys asleep on my bed and im sweating like mad watching for any signs lol im so nervous and excited its unreal!
how typical that shes mellow and im still searching the net lol

anyway reason for posting is i was wondering if any-one could tell me an ideal length of time before i could get the little bugger spayed , just wanna prepare for next time as i dont wanna add to the over popularization of little kitties when theres loads in shelters waitin to be loved!
thanks , clare x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*i would think when kits are about 8/9wks old and so long as mum if fit and healthy, but ur vet would be able to tell you when the best time would be, just give them a call, *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I think as long as she's put weight back on and healthy, you can get her spayed when they are 6 weeks old
Not long for the kittens then. Glad you managed to get to the vets*


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

ha i thought the stress of her goin in her kitty carrier would bring her on the vet says few days at most really, im totally sleep deprived lol my hubby an my kids dont know who i am any more as im stayin with poppy and not with them lol but shes more important right now !!!
but i think she'll keep em in a few more days yet shes enjoyin the attention and tummy rubs too much 
who ever said "cats are our owners " were blimmin spot on !!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lol, I totally know where you are coming from i'm like that with my girls*


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry if im driving you insane with all my questions lol but her tummy seems a lot smaller today is this normal? also her tummy keeps raising like shes taking deep sighs , could we be any where near ??
thanks clare


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck with the birth! I don't know anything about kittens, sorry, but I just wanted to say I hope everything goes smoothly for Poppy. Any can we have some pics?


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

panickin-newbie said:


> sorry if im driving you insane with all my questions lol but her tummy seems a lot smaller today is this normal? also her tummy keeps raising like shes taking deep sighs , could we be any where near ??
> thanks clare


Maybe, but Roxy used to do something like this alot during the last few days, every time she did I thought she was pushing... she wasn't.

Keep the questions comming, everyone on here likes to help.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You're not driving us insane. Thats what we are here for.*


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks everyone
ill get some pics put on later this evenin of poppy an then soon as the new additions arrive ill pop some on then.
this sites kept me sane today lol
dunno whos gonna have kittens first poppy or me !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, make yourself a sweet cuppa and relax for a bit*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Clare - I know exactly what you mean by



panickin-newbie said:


> dunno whos gonna have kittens first poppy or me !!!!!!!!!!!


A lot of breeders spend more time with their queen in the last days of labour than with their human families ... 

I'm like this too - having short, light snoozes for under an hour rather than proper sleeps over several hours (like one would normally overnight).

Hope your sleep deprivation does not last too much longer now. Sending good wishes to you, your queen Poppy and her babies.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we are all as excited as you, fingers crossed all goes well, i will keep checking back to this post,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

panickin-newbie said:


> sorry if im driving you insane with all my questions lol but her tummy seems a lot smaller today is this normal? also her tummy keeps raising like shes taking deep sighs , could we be any where near ??
> thanks clare


The kittens "drop" a few days before the birth, the result is that she looks smaller but actually she's just changed shape. Probably this is what is happening.

Try not to panic, most births are perfectly straightforward!

Liz


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

hi guys
just a quick update in case any-one was wonderin.
still no flippin kittens as yet but poppy is wonderin around the house like a loony i think shes tryin find some where. 
i never put any pics on last night cos i cant suss out how to do it !! but for any-one who wants see em my hubbys gonna do it lata (he comes in handy)

anyway once again thanks for lettin me pick ur brains
many thanks
clare x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I would try putting her in 1 room with everything she needs now. That way you'll not be wondering where she's going next, lol. She'll feel safer too Very exciting though*


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks
i have tried that but poppy kept crying really loudly so i brought her in with me.
she has stopped wondering round now but i think she could be having contractions, het tummy keeps going really hard but as it does she stretches or maybe its a strain im not sure!
she has made her way to the bed we made and has stayed there for about an hour now but just before that she was sat on the sofa and started pawing a cushion.
if any-one knows whats going on then id be grateful
thanks guys


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, sounds very promising Just keep an eye on her. The stomach harding can go on for hours. You will know when shes pushing its easy to spot*


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

ok will do thanks very much for your help
ill pop back later and fill you in on whats going on 
thanks


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They will arrive tonight, that's for sure.

Liz


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

whoo i hope so
i might be able get some sleep after they,ve made their grand entrance !


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

hi guys just a quick update
still no kittens but poppys fine i think shes enjoying her last few days without babies!
ill keep you updated 
thanks


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless ya please do *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i keep poppping back, hoping something has happened,lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No news I take it. Another one thats gonna keep us all waiting, lol*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I can't believe it, I felt sure as I read through all the posts there would be kitten news at the end! 

I hope all goes well when Poppy finally pops!


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

still no blimmin babies
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! You're joking, lol.  She's certainly hanging on in there*


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

well guys i think things r lookin up with poppy (finally)  shes roaming like mad an pawin her bed , cleaning herself loads and bein very noisy !

so im in for yet another sleepless nite!
wish me luck an ill pop back later

probably another false alarm tho!!
thanks x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ooooo, that sounds more like it, especially if she's cleaning herself loads
"COME ON POPPY"*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Luck


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah shes really tryin to keep herself clean i keep sneakin a peek to see if i can see anythin but i cant or at least i dont think i can anyway,

im gonna put my human kids in bed so its nice an quiet for her and then hopefully somethin will happen .

speak soon


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'd put her in your bedroom with everything she needs, where it's quiet and warm. She can be in there after too, as they don't like to be disturbed much in the 1st week or so*


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

ok thanks ill do that !

ill keep you updated thanks xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

ooooooooo, exciting  xxx

Fingers crossed everything goes lovely and smoothly xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww im excited,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Oooh good luck hope all goes well!

Really excited for you


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

well poppys had kittens at last 2 up to now a pue black 1 and a pure white 1 everythin seems fine but just hangin on to see if theres anymore!

they are so cute and poppys so great with them 

ill pop back when shes finished an fill u all in 

thanks


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

another white one.......


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats! White kittens are very popular, you will have a queue for homes!

Liz


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

aww i wanna keep em tho


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

and another...........this girl wont stop !!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats fab news - congratulations! Make sure you post lots of piccies and keep us updated with how they get on.

Louise
X


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaw how exciting - congratulations.

I had a white cat who had a litter, one of whom was white and sadly the little love was deaf and I was told that is quite common in white cats? I don't know if that is widespread or just amongst moggies?

I really like white cats - and am amazed how clean they manage to keep themselves.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

It's not just mog's that can have deaf whites - it's a genetic thing that you have to watch out for - usually in the ones that stay blue eyed if i remember correctly x

i have a white boy with orange eyes coming from netherlands - his mothers solid and father's white but no sign of deafness in his lines at all and he's a champion male xx

congratulations on the little kittens hun - hope she stops popping them out soon otherwise you'll end up with loads  heehee xxxx


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

phew i think shes stopped now its bin bout an hour an half since the last 1 came there all fine and poppys done brilliantly
but im gonna keep my eye on her to make shes deffo not got any more tucked away!

ive already got homes for 3 of them and im gonna keep the fourth.

they all lied on her belly and they look like a zebra crossing cos they go black white black white its so sweet!

thanks to everybody for their advice and good wishes !

im gonna try an go sleep now i know shes ok 
thanks


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

just 1 more thing 
poppy gave birth on my sons bed and i need to change his bedding would it be ok to move her an the babies so soon or am i better off leaving them ?

if some-one could tell me i would be grateful
thanks
clare


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

congrats clare - white kittens are lovely. Post some pics when you can.
I would get the sheets changed and move her somewhere safe. If shes seems happy in your sons room maybe put a box with fresh bedding in there for a while then when shes more settled move her somewhere else


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations Clare and Poppy!!!! - welcome to the world little ones!!! 

I would also say, its ok to lift her and babies off your son's bed and put her in a clean nest whilst you deal with the laundry in his room. So long as she is in a nice, cosy, draught-free area with dim light (babies like to be in the dark), everything will be ok.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Brilliant news "CONGRATULATIONS", can't wait to see them
You can get deaf whites in Pedigrees too. My friend had an odd eyed( 1 blue eye, 1 orange eye) in the last litter and he is deaf
Glad you've got homes for them*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww congrats


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations! 

Phew at last 

Glad all went well for you and Poppy


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

hi 
thanks for all congrats !
just an update to let u all know that everythings fine , i took poppy to the vet just to make sure she was ok and he said she'd done brill.

im tryin put pics on but im strugglin but ill keep tryin so u can all see them,their so cute xxx


----------



## panickin-newbie (Sep 17, 2008)

poppy and babies


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they are gorgeous*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Awwww! good on mum and congrats xx

she looks so content - i do love the look of the mother after she's had them - it's the best face they make i think!! xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww so lovely xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

What a lovely pic!!! They are gorgeous kittens and mum is lovely too!

Louise
X


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

As you said, a zebra crossing 

They're lovely.

Liz


----------

